# After Rodbaston show meet up



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol2: Seeing as I seem to always get the joy of organising one.. Who wants to meet up after the show? Where ? I have a couple of suggestions.

Here
*The Crown (Harvester)*

Wergs Road
Tettenhall
Wolverhampton
WV6 9BPTel: 01902753634

7.61 miles away or here 


*Orbital (Brewers Fayer)*
Eastern Way
Cannock
WS11 8XR 
T: 01543 467574
*6.11 miles, away*

Liz


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Pick a place, and I'll tag along  I'll get skimmy to drive so I can drink :whistling2:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I should possibly be going... if I can get a new car in the next week or so!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

We would love to pop along and say hi, but I dont know if we'll be able to due to train times..


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

wish i could go


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

It has been decided that it will be the Harvester... Only because they have the Salad cart :mf_dribble: 

Liz


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> It has been decided that it will be the Harvester... Only because they have the Salad cart :mf_dribble:
> 
> Liz


with sexy pasta and potato salad (which is the only reason I go to Harvesters tbh)


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

sid.lola said:


> with sexy pasta and potato salad (which is the only reason i go to harvesters tbh)


beefeaters for the win!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

lil05 said:


> wish i could go


I thought you were going...



SnuffBunny said:


> beefeaters for the win!


Alhough maybe not the one in Luton, the staff think we're perves


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I thought you were going...
> 
> 
> 
> Alhough maybe not the one in Luton, the staff think we're perves


But we get free food and drinks:flrt:
And extra mush mush!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> But we get free food and drinks:flrt:
> And extra mush mush!


troo, unless they notice and try and add it on to the next bill...


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> troo, unless they notice and try and add it on to the next bill...


We cant go to that one ever again :whip:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Sounds good to me. Pick a place, and I'll tag along  I'll get skimmy to drive so I can drink :whistling2:


no ash your driving


p.s orbital in cannock, cannock is so much closer


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

skimsa said:


> no ash your driving


I'm so not driving if we're going to the pub... is it not public transport distance :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey cheeky lol.. i arrange the barking one every year.
might well make this one


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> hey cheeky lol.. i arrange the barking one every year.
> might well make this one


:lol2: Nige yeah I know you do... I did the portsmouth one and no one seemed to be doing one for this show so thought I better had.

Liz


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I thought you were going...
> 
> 
> 
> Alhough maybe not the one in Luton, the staff think we're perves


 yeah i am going rodbaston but wont be going the after thing


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

lil05 said:


> yeah i am going rodbaston but wont be going the after thing


Cos??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> :lol2: Nige yeah I know you do... I did the portsmouth one and no one seemed to be doing one for this show so thought I better had.
> 
> Liz


 lol,yeah cool.
hope i can make it, see how it goes on the day.
with how things have gone this year i fear i wont even make my petrol money and table money back, let alone extra to buy food for the family.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ooh, I will come!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Cos??


 cant get there .. 
might not be able drink in that certain pub
ill probably be really quiet anyway .. (i get shy)


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

lil05 said:


> cant get there ..
> might not be able drink in that certain pub
> ill probably be really quiet anyway .. (i get shy)


Shy cant believe that one!

The brewers fair one I could have a good drink & walk home from there.:2thumb:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

lil05 said:


> cant get there ..
> might not be able drink in that certain pub
> ill probably be really quiet anyway .. (i get shy)


Someone will be able to give you a lift
Drink coke
Not for long!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

So who wants to meet up then.. Names...

Liz


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I might be in, just got to see who is coming with me, was bringing hubby and kids want to come too, but hubby not into rep`s, so he may stay home.


Names, real names??? Jessie: victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

lil05 said:


> cant get there ..
> might not be able drink in that certain pub
> ill probably be really quiet anyway .. (i get shy)


Fancy coming on train with me leanne? I cant get a lift so was thinking of doing that instead. Unless anyone wants to give me a lift from either derby or notts - money will be involved:lol2:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill pop along to this, should be fun

Paul


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me and ash in as well. would prefer the one in cannock though tbf


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I'll come if you decide which pub.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

So?

Wheres the meet?

What time?


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

the cannock one is tons easier for me as im coming from the north

Paul


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

OK the masses have spoken we will meet up at the place in Cannock. So I will get this thread locked and make another with the place and time etc.

Liz


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i wont be coming then, sorry guys


----------

